
Stack Overflow Is Cruel and Lazy - ScottWRobinson
https://medium.com/@josephmeirrubin/stack-overflow-is-cruel-and-lazy-426be2d5d661
======
Jeremy1026
Then when you do the opposite of whats mentioned in the article, and put
together a long, detailed, with failed attempt examples, question you don't
get answers because its too much to read.

The middle ground is an incredibly thin line that moves arbitrarily depending
on who is around with enough reputation points to close it.

------
a-fried-egg
You can't even as questions as if you're a newbie struggling to learn
something new. Everything is set so that you already need to be a SME out-of-
the-box and they don't provide good resources for you to get to that level.

